# Parking Eye



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Cheeky Gits,

I was working in Manchester and parked my Van in the YHA car Park, entered my reg in the machine and bought a ticket for two hours.

Did the work, left 1 hour 31 mins later.

Parking eye:

I gets a letter today with a £100 (£60 if paid within 29 days) Parking Notice Charge.


Furious, I dash out to the van and retrieve the ticket.

Phones parking eye, speaks to two very abrupt females. Kept my calm, then Spoke with another operative who I was put through too.

Explains that I have the notice, he then politely asks "I don't suppose you still have the ticket you bought do you?"

Yes, it is in my hand, I say.

"What is the Registration you put in the machine that is on the ticket?"

My reply was.....

EU oh ****!

I had put our Motorhome Reg in instead of my Van (well they both had 07 in the middle).

Ticket cancelled and apologies offered.

But, maybe the reason was. I was thinking, come christmas markets. You can get a sub 6.5m Motorhome in half of the spots. Maybe why I was thrown.

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No no, it is what we call a senior moment.   


cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My son-in-law did precisely that recently when he took his wife's car to the station and parked it there, he registered and paid for the ticket (£12 for the day).

She was with us some 650 miles away, he entered HIS car reg. number and surprise, surprise, got a similar charge, but they were not so helpful and refused to cancel the charge even though he could prove he had paid.....

You were lucky they were helpful after the first two "ladies", he failed totally and ended up paying the charge requested.....

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm currently in dispute with these guys about an emergency stop (health) I made at a motorway station in the early hours one morning.

I have absolutely no doubt that they will not bend and I will end up paying but one has to try.

Apparently PE has an annual turnover of £25 million and are ruthless and rarely take prisoners.


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

tonyt said:


> I'm currently in dispute with these guys about an emergency stop (health) I made at a motorway station in the early hours one morning.
> 
> I have absolutely no doubt that they will not bend and I will end up paying but one has to try.
> 
> Apparently PE has an annual turnover of £25 million and are ruthless and rarely take prisoners.


Tonyt,

Please, please do not pay!

Head on over to PePiPoo where you will find loads of knowledgeable, friendly and very helpful people who will assist you in paying these scavengers a big fat zero!

There is even a service available where you can pay £16 and they take it on for you (and pay themselves if they lose, which they don't).

Anyway, in a nutshell, once you "appeal" the charge with them they should (on rejection) provide you with a code with which you can appeal to the "independent adjudication service". That's the one where you are just about guaranteed to win as long as you follow the expert advice provided on the above site.

Steve


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

If anyone else gets a non-council parking ticket for parking on private land, it is only an invitation to pay. It's a civil contract matter and not a fine.

It would cost them thousands to pursue you to obtain the £60.

Don't pay and ignore. They will send threatening letters and debt collectors letters. Ignore them.

They send out Parking Charge Notices (PCN's) with exchequer police logos that look official but they are not.


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

The general consensus is no longer to ignore. Since late 2012 the "Protection of Freedoms Act", while outlawing clamping thank goodness, now allows parking companies to pursue the keeper of a vehicle for payment if the driver does not cough up.

That being said, it does not take a lot of effort to defeat these gangsters (a lot of whom are ex-clampers by the way), but it is definitely worth taking advice from the more knowledgeable on PePiPoo (see link in my post above) or from others on Money Saving Expert's forums.

Just be aware that, should you decide to simply ignore, some companies are now issuing court claims. They often simply back down if it is defended, but rely on (1) many people being scared into paying up by this action or (2) people ignoring and them gaining a default judgement.

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Thank you, I will update if I get any more letters.

TM


----------

